# (Academic Questionnaire) Immigration and it's impact towards values



## Elizabeth Z (Apr 24, 2021)

Hi, I am a senior high school student from Australia forming an investigation on first and second generation migrants for my Society and Culture HSC. If this demographic applies to you, your input towards my questionnaire would be immensely appreciated. Your answers are anonymous and your data will be included in my research.

Values in Australian Migrants

Thank you!


----------

